# Road trip



## Paddyspub (Feb 7, 2019)

All I was thinking about taking a road trip this Friday to northern Michigan to do some mushroom picking. I live in Southeast Michigan and have only found two so far this year, I'm an amateur so that's not very surprising to me. I was wondering if The more experienced mushroom hunters had any suggestions and general areas to go and hunt this time of year and if anybody wanted to tagalong and go with me to Hunt this Friday.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I doubt anyone here would give any detailed info on where to find shrooms but I'll tell you a couple of counties that are worth checking. Lake and Wexford counties.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

mjh4 said:


> I doubt anyone here would give any detailed info on where to find shrooms but I'll tell you a couple of counties that are worth checking. Lake and Wexford counties.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Boyne City area is known for Morels. They normally have Morel Fest this time of year.


----------



## Paddyspub (Feb 7, 2019)

mjh4 said:


> I doubt anyone here would give any detailed info on where to find shrooms but I'll tell you a couple of counties that are worth checking. Lake and Wexford counties.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


 I'm not looking for any sort of specifics just general areas counties


----------



## Paddyspub (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you for the suggestions


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Dont get frustrated. Worst year in my lifetime up there as well as down here. Not even a close 2nd to being this bad


----------



## Paddyspub (Feb 7, 2019)

Sounds like I picked a bad year to get serious about mushroom hunting. What's the next edible mushroom that starts popping?


----------



## Kevin Hughes (May 2, 2018)

Paddyspub said:


> Sounds like I picked a bad year to get serious about mushroom hunting. What's the next edible mushroom that starts popping?


You need to ask "what is the best "good" edible mushroom...


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

Paddyspub said:


> Sounds like I picked a bad year to get serious about mushroom hunting. What's the next edible mushroom that starts popping?


you'd be surprised about where they grow. many can be found in small woodlots, parks, back yards, even found some on the beach they are crazy and there are still fresh mushrooms to be found downstate. step one to improving your odds is tree identification. in terms of the next mushroom you already have oysters and chicken of the woods starting to show with chanterelles coming june/july. lots of info online and this site but getting out there is the best way to find em, good luck!


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

Paddyspub said:


> Sounds like I picked a bad year to get serious about mushroom hunting. What's the next edible mushroom that starts popping?


oh and it's definitely been a wonky year for morels!


----------



## Paddyspub (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks for the responses. I've been keeping my eyes open for oysters but I can't seem to find any fresh ones yet I'll start looking for chickens. They grow primarily on oaks correct?


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

I was out in the Boyne area yesterday and today , found a few greys yesterday , nothing today except
some ramps....I think blacks are done , greys are on there way out and yellows still have a chance.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

just follow someone with Ohio plates they’ll put you onto them


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Its been such a bad year that i cooked up some yellow morels for supper just so i could save my black morels ..i did add a few blacks just to improve the flavor ...also threw in some ramps ..they were ok but imho will never be as good as the black morels ...good luck to you all ..im takin one more trip north to try to salvage my season but will be forced to look for the whites and yellows ...


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I found many small ones tonight in Calhoun county. Also managed to find a nice mess of decent sized ones I took with me.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

74 today, it’s not over yet Oakland County.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice!!
Been working everyday but got out this morning before work and found one yellow. Think it's just starting hopefully, not much happening with the yellows yet around here. Good luck guys.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

No fungus yet in Wexford missaukee and Kalkaska counties. Not even a beafsteak


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

Took a trip to Emmet co today. 5 blacks. It looks like whites are a week away.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I found a few pheasant backs that just popped. No morels or oysters yet.


----------

